# I'm seriously considering puppy cuts for H & D



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

We will be moving soon (just as soon as I find somewhere to move to!) and the town I want to move to is a small, sleepy, coastal town. The area is VERY pup friendly, and they even have 2 or 3 off-leash sections along the beach.

The 2 main reasons I'm seriously considering this is

1) I'm scared to death one or both of them will get a tick & the long coats will make it more difficult for me to check.
2) I plan on taking the pups to the beach on a regular basis


What to do????


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i didn’t vote.... because i'm a coward and i don't want to be the reason for you to chop their lovely locks off...lol. 

but it seems to me that you are leaning toward puppy cuts.... and yes, their hair will grow back if you decide you don't like it.... 

tidbit - i love my kidz in puppy cuts. it's fun to dress them! :biggrin:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

We could schedule a same day puppy cut for Luna, Dakota and Harley at Angela's :HistericalSmiley:  

They are beautiful either way - but maybe a little easier to care for given the sand, salt water and tick danger. I feel your pain though I keep tossing up cutting or not cutting Luna before her spay and each day I change my mind  

The clothing point is a plus :smilie_daumenpos: and if you don't like it you can always grow it back  

Oh and Jackie my neighbor was telling me today that there is a flea plague going around in Sydney :new_shocked:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Well, as a personal fan of puppy cuts, I voted yes! I like change and who knows, you may adore the new look. Also, you may enjoy not having to spend so much time grooming. Just something to think about.  Good luck whatever decision you choose. :biggrin:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

:blush: I spelt your name wrong :smilie_tischkante: long day Christmas shopping (i.e. allllllllllllllllllll dayyyyyyyyyyy long)


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> :blush: I spelt your name wrong :smilie_tischkante: long day Christmas shopping (i.e. allllllllllllllllllll dayyyyyyyyyyy long)[/B]


LOL no sweat Kylie, it can be spelt a dozen different ways, it's never really bothered me, when people say, oh, do you spell that 'Jackie', I just say yeah, that'll do! LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, Jac - this is the way I see it. I voted "yes" to cut their hair because...it seems there must be a problem with their hair as it is - if it's bothering you so much you asked our opinion. 
Is Dakota still getting matts? Did I miss something? I mean, they look great and if everything was fine, you wouldn't be thinking about cutting them down, right? 

Now if you're asking just because you think you might want a change, then I'd say leave it long - it will grow back, but it'll take a while.

That's my story .....and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> OK, Jac - this is the way I see it. I voted "yes" to cut their hair because...it seems there must be a problem with their hair as it is - if it's bothering you so much you asked our opinion.
> Is Dakota still getting matts? Did I miss something? I mean, they look great and if everything was fine, you wouldn't be thinking about cutting them down, right?
> 
> Now if you're asking just because you think you might want a change, then I'd say leave it long - it will grow back, but it'll take a while.
> ...


Well, yes, Dakota does mat from time to time - but thats only because I sometimes just can't find the time to keep on top of it. She's mat free now thankfully!

It's not really bothering me as such, I'm just trying to be practical .... unusual for me! 

I'm really torn on this one - I LOVE their long coats, and it is hard work, but I do enjoy it (most of the time). My biggest fear is the ticks & the extra work involved with trips to the beach. Maybe I need to re-think moving to the coast ..... maybe I need to relax & have a glass of wine!!! LOL


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jacquie, I voted yes mainly because I think you are really giving it some thought and need some support to go ahead. 
As you know both our boy are in puppy cut and I love it and so do they. Yesterday was their groom day and when we pick them up they are so happy with their hair cuts and bath etc 
When Scooby was little I wanted so much to have his coat long and did grow it for the first year but the mats just got too much for me to cope with so off it came and he was so happy I have never wanted to grow it out again. He was matting under his front legs all the time and it was nasty for him to have it combed out, harness and coats caused that, even though I would brush him out after walks and wearing a coat it still would matt.
Also if you are planning a lot of beach time and you are worried about ticks I would definately go ahead, grooming time will be a lot easier on both them and you and even if you don't like it, yep it will grow back  
I love them in their beautiful coats too, but also think they would look super cute in puppy cuts as well


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I HAD BACI'S GROOMER CUT IT INTO A MODIFIED PUPPY CUT WHEN WE WERE GOING TO CALIFORNIA. THERE WAS GOING TO BE A POOL AND BACK YARD SO I WANTED IT A LITTLE EASY COMB OUT, I MADE SURE HE DIDN'T LOOK LIKE A HEAD AND TAIL WITH A SHAVED BODY. ITS GROWING IN BEAUTIFULLY.WE WILL DO IT AGAIN NEXT SUMMER .GOOD LUCK WHAT EVER YOU DECIDE FOR YOUR PUPS :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's my vote - NOOOOO , you KNOW how I feel about the prison look :bysmilie: Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I liked Cosy in full coat and it wasn't that difficult to take
care of unless she wored clothing. I love dressing her up.
Cutting the body coat was the solution for us. You might
try that as the legs can easily be brushed out after a romp
at the beach. Whatever you decide, maltese hair keeps
on growing, no matter what. LOL


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My opinion--if you have a pup that is going to spend lots of time outdoors then it's only common sense to keep them in a puppy cut. It would be unthinkable for me to grow Ollie out--I like to walk him daily which means dirt--and this time of year slush & water. Other seasons it's dirt & bugs, not to mention I cannot dress him for the weather if his coat is more than a few inches long--the mats are a nightmare. You'll also have sand to deal with as well. Sand in long hair does NOT come out easily (come and see my long-haired skin kids after a day at the beach). Remember that short hair doesn't have to be scary-shaved short. A few inches long is do-able out in the elements and it still looks fluffy and cute. So that's my two cents for what it's worth!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=492272
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking I wouldn't want to take a dog in full coat to the beach... :shocked: 
And, put it this way.....life would definitely be easier if they had shorter hair.
...and that sounds good to me  I am definitely into less maintenance for anything...
you could think of it as a vacation (from constant brushing).

Did you have that glass of wine yet? We're on our way to a party down the street in the next hour, I'll be thinking of you when I get my glass of wine...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I voted long....I take them to the beach and I dress them. I comb before and after. I think Florida is the flea & tick capital of the world. Malts are cute in a puppy cut but are BEAUTIFUL in full coat! JMO Here is Cody in his full glory and he isn't finished growing out yet. Oh and that boy had some huge mats on him when I got back from being out of town but patience prevailed!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie has never been grown out too long, so I can't vote but I support your choice either way!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Here's my vote - NOOOOO , you KNOW how I feel about the prison look :bysmilie: Sarah[/B]


Sarah you are so dramatic  LOL Cut them cut them cut them cut them! :HistericalSmiley: Seriously, I support whatever decision you make . I think they look precious in a puppy cut done well , but I do love the long hair.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Jac,

It took me a while, a long while to have Wookie cut... but now I am use to it and you may enjoy doing it also. I LOVE being able to put any clothing on Wookie now and not worrying about matts so much. And his comb out is a breeze.

And I will loan you my mantra, "it's only hair, it will grow back".... once you have said it 9,999 times it sinks in.  

I am so excited about your move! Good luck honey.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts, I am ALMOST decided, but not quite. I am leaning towards cutting it, but I just LOVE the look & feel & movement of a long coat so much, I'm struggling to make a firm decision.

I know the practical decision would be to cut it, but my heart is standing firm on this one making it incredibly difficult to decide!!!!! :smpullhair: 

*IF* I decide to cut it, it wont be for a few weeks & I will post pictures - if not, it will be business as usual! LOL


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey Jaqui,

I voted for a puppy cut, but keep in mind... you don't have to make a decision right away do you? Why not move and see how it goes? If the beach is too much mess with their long coats then give them a trim. You also don't have to go super short all at once... you can go shorter in stages until you get to a length that you like that works with their new lifestyle. 

Their coats are beautiful and you've worked so hard on them. They will always grow back of course so that isn't an issue but just remember you don't have to take giant steps you can take baby steps. 

Leslie


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Why not have one in a puppy cut & keep one long?...Then you can decide which way you like best!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I voted for the puppy cut. It sounds from your post that you are in need of some time-saving things. Puppy cuts are definitely time saving in grooming time, brush time, dry time, etc. I think that sometimes you just need to do things that will make life easier for you. When things are easier, typically you are happier. Or at least that is the way it works for me.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

Sarah - I'm giving you a little time to get used to the idea ...... I'm making an appointment for them next weekend. Take a deep breath - trust me, it wont be too short, but I'm throwing in the towel, the hair is coming off. 

I think.

Edit: she is closed & doesn't re-open until the 9th!! :smilie_tischkante: I might have changed my mind (again) by then! LOL


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry Sarah...Jacqui, I voted cut. Just because I want to see how cute they look. They look beautiful at the moment aswell as sweet :wub: cute :wub: and handsome :wub: , but I would like to see them snipped too. :biggrin: 

I have been taking Mill and Murph to the beach every weekend the past few weeks, and their hair as you know is not at all long, Muprhys a bit longer than Mills, and his gets sandy and knotty enough. I personally, couldnt imagine it with a full coat.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Jacqui I will be back on the 3rd or 4th ... and am getting Luna groomed after then (i.e. after 9th) .... :biggrin:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Quick H & D pack your bags and head for the airport. I will have a special jet waiting for you so we can save your beautiful locks.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I had started to let Naddie's hair grow out a bit but she seems to mat so easily and given her terrible state of mats when she was turned into the shelter I am a bit paranoid about her having to deal with them ...even little ones so I cut it. However I missed the topknot and fuller face and longer ears... so I have compromised and leave a section on her head long for topknot, ears long, and sides of face a bit fuller. 
We have big tick problem here and that is also a 'deciding' factor in the shorter cut.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm a HUGE fan of the puppy cut. I got to be honest here...I actually prefer it; but that aside, unless you are showing your Malt; unless you have huge amounts of time for grooming; if you don't want to restrict your pup from having a great time, enjoying all that is around and about...then go for the puppy cut!! Just mho. I love to see my baby play and experience the joy...


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

NOT Dakota's hair, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
I like the boys in a Puppy cut, so cutting Harley is cool, go for it. But not the ladies locks.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not Dakota, and having only one to maintain in full coat will have to be easier. As for ticks you use a prevention don't you?, and with the long hair it will be easy to part sections and look through her coat.

I am so glad they are closed till the 9th  , give me her number so I can call before you do :biggrin: , lol

xxx bek


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> NOT Dakota's hair, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> I like the boys in a Puppy cut, so cutting Harley is cool, go for it. But not the ladies locks.
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not Dakota, and having only one to maintain in full coat will have to be easier. As for ticks you use a prevention don't you?, and with the long hair it will be easy to part sections and look through her coat.
> ...


LOL Bek, between you & Sarah, I am kind of waivering a little ..... I will see how we go.

I must say, I'm quite surprised that I even got some 'No' votes - even though the Yes votes are much higher, I didn't expect as many 'No's'


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

A BIG 2008 - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO . When I say it looks nice you will KNOW I am LYING ( and crying ) . NOT MY DAKOTA - oh well , she can be Arabella's BALD twin . Sarah


----------



## i love maltese (Nov 3, 2007)

no from me too. B)


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Well we are in 2008 and it is still a NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO from me, lol

You just can't go and chop off a ladies locks like that, you can't. Harley is a tough man, he will look so cute in a puppy cut.
But Dakota NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, Please Please Please Please don't cut her beautiful beautiful hair.

Still haven't got that number, I am waiting, I will call, I really really will. I need that number :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Babe, Dakota and Harley will look beautiful no matter what, they really will, but I love seeing pics of Dakota and her beautiful hair, she looks so beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## sweetsparkle (Dec 28, 2007)

I had my Buttons in a long coat for 7 years and never thought of cutting her hair short until 2 years ago when my mom was watching her while I was away on vacation. She lopped Buttons' topknot off because she felt it got in her eyes. I was horried! Nonetheless, I was forced to cut all around her body to even it off and was surprised at how cute she looked afterward and have kept her in a puppy cut ever since. She looks like a baby now. People are always stopping me to ask how old she is and when I respond 9, they are astonished that I mean years and not months. Also, it's so much less maintainence, which I love.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I had my Buttons in a long coat for 7 years and never thought of cutting her hair short until 2 years ago when my mom was watching her while I was away on vacation. She lopped Buttons' topknot off because she felt it got in her eyes. I was horried! Nonetheless, I was forced to cut all around her body to even it off and was surprised at how cute she looked afterward and have kept her in a puppy cut ever since. She looks like a baby now. People are always stopping me to ask how old she is and when I respond 9, they are astonished that I mean years and not months. Also, it's so much less maintainence, which I love.[/B]


Your babies are adorable!

My mother knows that her life wouldn't be worth living if she ever took to H or D with a pair of scissors! LOL


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't vote because I consider the same dilemma every few days myself! Midis has a beautiful coat and I am diligent about re-doing his topknot every single night, but some days I skip the combing of his entire body. And Yikes! What a mistake that is! I just bathed him yesterday so now I think I will never clip him, but give me another week or so and I will be considering it again. My husband really, really wants me to (he loves the puppy look vs. the long hair) and I love the beautiful hair, but also love the puppy look. Midis is only slightly over a year old so this is the first time he has gotten his hair nearly to the floor and I want to see how beautiful it can become before clipping him. But, having said that my last Maltese I took to the beach and let him run in the sand and I cannot imagine how much worse it would have been if he had been in full coat and over a year old! Good luck with your decision. Just let us know if you do clip them and regret it.

Cyndi


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO how did I miss this thread!

Your crazy for even thinking about it. Hehe :HistericalSmiley: But really if you are set on it I would only do it for Harley. Dakota is sooooo precious with her long swishy coat. Especially in the video of her helping out in the kitchen. Dakota will still be adorable, but please no...


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Just heard from my boyfriend's parents that Luna is "knotty" where her harness goes :smscare2: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: that puppy cut maybe happening sooner than anticipated. I will have to see if her coat is salvageable or not when I get home :smcry:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Just heard from my boyfriend's parents that Luna is "knotty" where her harness goes :smscare2: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: that puppy cut maybe happening sooner than anticipated. I will have to see if her coat is salvageable or not when I get home :smcry:[/B]


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Don't do it!! Luna's coat is PERFECT! I managed to get Dakota through her coat transition - you can get Luna through a few little harness tangles, I will help you if you need me to, please don't cut her!!!!! 

Dakota needs a LOT of work right now, and Sunday is her lucky day! - so you're more than welcome to come over & join the 'fun' if you're back by then!! LOL

Luna's coat WILL be salvageable!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm just not sure what I would do in your situation. I do love the long beautiful flowing coats but I also love the short cuts. The decision was easy for me to make,Boo hates the grooming process,especially picking out mats & part of his coat is just not suitable for long hair.Hannah doesn't mind the grooming & behaves quiet nicely & I know her coat would be ok long, but I love her cute puppy look in the short cuts & I love dressing her up in the lastest fashions. I think Harley & Dakota both will look adorable in short coats but if you don't mind the upkeep & really prefer the long coats, you may regret cutting them down. I've taken Boo on vacation to Florida 2 times & even though his coat is short, the humidity, ocean breeze & sandy atmosphere really did a number on his hair,in only 24 hrs, he looked like he hadn't had a bath or been groomed in mths.I think if I was you, I'd wait til I actually moved & then see how it goes & make the decision.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497739
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't! I got home last night at 9:30 - pick her up around 10 ish and then got home at 10:15ish. When I picked her up I knew something was wrong - she is so matted I cried. It's not "a few knots" it's huge matt's the size of my fist to the skin. I tried brushing one out - and after 1/2 hour I hadn't even dented it!
She had matts on her stomach, under her arms, at her front shoulders, back shoulders and on each leg. HOW can 10 days do so much DAMAGE! AND I showed them how to brush and to pay extra attention to areas under her harness - I have no idea what to do i.e. how to approach them now. They said when we picked them up - oh she has a few knots we are sure you can brush them out :smmadder: 

I also found 2 fleas and she is itching her left ear. :smmadder: 

Me and my boyfriend stuggled with the mats for an hour or 2 and decided it wasn't worth it (we were both very upset and Luna wasn't very happy) so we started cutting them out - she now has many very short patches. We had to cut them as I wasn't going to leave her with matts like that until the 9th or whenever I can get in to see Angela. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: She also has stains on her face again!

Sigh - don't know how I will ever leave her again - I mean I was sure his parents would be fine looking after her. 

Kylie and the patchwork puppy Luna


----------



## i love maltese (Nov 3, 2007)

hi klie

i am sorry that you have to cut luna hair.i know if luna is my girl i will cry.once my girl yorkie had knot .becuse i leave her in jumper all morning .when took it off she got knot but i am so panic lucky i got cowboy magic in hand i just rup in her hair and it ok.

i wish i live near by .i will look after luna for you .i lived in qld australia too but up north.

but good news is her hair will grow again.

hugs


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497745
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Kylie, I'm so sorry - I would have cried too. BUT - you are home with your baby now & that's all that <strike>matters</strike> counts! I'm quite sure Angela will be able to work with her (patches and all) so I would suggest you call the salon & leave a message to make sure you can get an appointment asap! If you do want to see Angela, let me know, I will make sure she treats you & Luna as a priority!  (I have her mobile number )

Look on the bright side, she can now wear lovely clothing without the hassle! 

I know, I'm clutching at straws here ... I think I'm nearly as devistated as you must be :grouphug:

edit: ps: Luna will ALWAYS be welcome to stay with me, H & D if the need should ever be


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497745
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to read you ended up cutting them out. You can get great dematting combs at most Big Pet stores and they are wonderful.
I would next time use that and do the best you can, then wash her, and out in plenty of conditioner on her, rince out and then touch dry her, don't rub. I would then have dried her and finished off with the demating comb again.
At my work we usually just have to shave them down if they are really bad, but we always try to save their tail and around their ears and this is the method we use and it works great.
So next time your out Grab a dematting comb and a moulting comb.

Good luck, oh and if your baby is under 12mths she could also be going through her coat change and this can cause matts, the moulting is great during this stage.

Bek


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

OK, I am getting worried as the 9th draws near, What have you decided Jacqui????


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> OK, I am getting worried as the 9th draws near, What have you decided Jacqui????[/B]


Ummmmm, well, I THINK I'm going to go ahead with the puppy cuts ......... HOWEVER, I would like to take the 'see how it goes' approach ...... we move on the 19th, so I THINK the coats will stay as they are until then ............. I THINK.

Thats right, I THINK I've made up my mind, but I'm not quite sure ........ so I guess that means I haven't made up my mind at all !!! LOL :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> Sorry to read you ended up cutting them out. You can get great dematting combs at most Big Pet stores and they are wonderful.
> I would next time use that and do the best you can, then wash her, and out in plenty of conditioner on her, rince out and then touch dry her, don't rub. I would then have dried her and finished off with the demating comb again.
> At my work we usually just have to shave them down if they are really bad, but we always try to save their tail and around their ears and this is the method we use and it works great.
> So next time your out Grab a dematting comb and a moulting comb.
> ...


I would have tried to de-matt them if I thought it were possible - they were HUGE :new_shocked: (she weighs about 2.5 kg's and I would say 1/4 of her body hair was matt's) and really worked in (if that makes sense.. i.e. dreads) and I didn't want to leave it until the groomer opened on the 9th. She is only 6 months and I doubt up to transitioning yet (close though). There seemed to be little bits of plant's and stuff inside them obviously left over from walks 

I think it was the harness, wet grass/walking/playing and lack of brushing (they brushed to top hair but didn't go 'deeper' or down her legs etc). 

We talked to them (bf's parents) today (my bf did) and it didn't go too well :smilie_tischkante: Oh well  I only heard one side of the conversation :innocent: 


I will be calling my groomer first thing in the morning to try and get an appointment first thing :bysmilie:

And Jacqui waiting till after you move sounds like a good compromise - give you a week or 2 to see if the long coats will work with the beach etc


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Girls you are letting the side down :bysmilie: . I made it through the transition with my WILD CHILD with no clipping . If I lived closer I'd dognap all the kids for a good brushing . Sarah ( of the NOOOOOO vote )


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Ummmmm, well, I THINK I'm going to go ahead with the puppy cuts ......... HOWEVER, I would like to take the 'see how it goes' approach ...... we move on the 19th, so I THINK the coats will stay as they are until then ............. I THINK.
> 
> Thats right, I THINK I've made up my mind, but I'm not quite sure ........ so I guess that means I haven't made up my mind at all !!! LOL :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


 :smrofl: ok let me show you how Dakota will look in puppy cut 
excuse my lousy photo shop skills :brownbag: 

[attachment=31963ost_981...93550448.jpg]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> :smrofl: ok let me show you how Dakota will look in puppy cut
> excuse my lousy photo shop skills :brownbag:
> 
> [attachment=31963ost_981...93550448.jpg][/B]


OMG!! Is that Dakota ? and you photoshoped her?

If yes, let me tell you, you did a great job (I thought that it was another dog until I read your comment) and gave the idea of photoshopping my malts before I decide on a hair cut :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yup, that's Dakota  I think she looks cute in puppy cut :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> yup, that's Dakota  I think she looks cute in puppy cut :wub:[/B]


she sure looks adorable :wub: 

but the concept of photoshopping a malt's hair as if it was being groomed cracked me up :smrofl: It so cool I should also say...I will give my malts' pitures some try and see how good I will be at it


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> yup, that's Dakota  I think she looks cute in puppy cut :wub:[/B]


 I say this with love but EWWWWWW - those ears are way to short ( OMG - she looks like a BOY  ) . Sarah


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499122
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have to agree with Sarah, her ears are tooooooooooooooooo short. Oh I miss her long hair, I love how it sits on her.

Jacqui, smart thinking, just see how you go once your there. But please if you cut, don't cut her ears this short, lol


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499295
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl: well I'm not the best groomer :blush: 

here is sparkey with long hair
[attachment=31966:anp12.jpg]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE it :wub: . I'm swooning :wub: . Sarah


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

Even if it may look a little funny for a little bit, I would definitely puppy cut your babies if you're going to be moving to the beach. I had a friend who lived at the beach and there's these little sand bugs that bite if you live close. Also, salt water would mat them in an instant. It's hard to take care of my own hair coming out of the salt water, let alone the maltese type of hair.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sparkey looks ever so cute. I mean he is cute anyway :wub: , but look at him with longer hair :wub:, luv it


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499122
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Fay, you are very clever, and just may have helped to make up my mind to NEVER cut her ears that short! LOL

ps: Sparkery looks fabulous with long hair!!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> Girls you are letting the side down :bysmilie: . I made it through the transition with my WILD CHILD with no clipping . If I lived closer I'd dognap all the kids for a good brushing . Sarah ( of the NOOOOOO vote )[/B]


Sarah think of it as a "fresh" start for Luna - I am definitely growing it out again - just wasn't possible after the damage of 10 days without me to look after her :bysmilie: 

I am not looking forward to transition :smpullhair: but then all my CC stuff will be here by then :chili:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Always thought I would keep the hair long on my furgirls but once I cut it ( my hubby was going to watch them for a week while I traveled to see my mom :w00t: ) I fell in love with the puppy look! If you don't like it, the hair does grow back :biggrin: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Just for INSPIRATION - here is Henry in rescue with a disgusting clip job ( 1 giant mat , and 200 grass seeds ) and here is Henry NOW - after I resisted the urge to shave and groomed my guts out  There is no tangle that is a match for me . Sarah
Before - EWWWW










NOW


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

ROFL @ "groomed my guts out" :smrofl: :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I've been 'grooming my guts out' all afternoon, and plan on further 'gutsy' grooming sessions over the next few days .... so sleep easy tonight, the pups locks are safe ..... for now.

Henry is adorable, I'm so glad you groomed your guts out for him :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> Just for INSPIRATION - here is Henry in rescue with a disgusting clip job ( 1 giant mat , and 200 grass seeds ) and here is Henry NOW - after I resisted the urge to shave and groomed my guts out  There is no tangle that is a match for me . Sarah
> Before - EWWWW
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh Sarah you are so funny, you really crack me up.

But I think Henry looks cute as a button in both those photos.


----------

